

Startup Exchange at Georgia Tech - timtamboy63
http://startupexchange.gatech.edu

======
gte910h
A neat thing about where this is: There are condos available for 75k (up to
about 700k) near there, most in the <300k range. There are 2600 sq ft duplexes
in the <500k range, and many single family homes in the 200-450k range there.
All walkable from that incubator location. One of the "main drags" for
nightlife is nearby too.

~~~
jdchizzle
Are you referring to the library or Georgia Tech in general?

~~~
gte910h
Sorry, I thought that was a link for
[http://venturelab.gatech.edu/](http://venturelab.gatech.edu/) not the student
one. Had the names backwards.

------
lcusack
Looks great! Wish I had this when I was in college.

One thing though, you might consider changing "businessmen" to a gender
neutral term.

